# JUST HAD APPT ABOUT EGG DONATION FEELING A BIT SCARED



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

MY NAME IS LISA I HAVE HAD 3 ATTEMPTS AT IVF ALL CANCELLED DUE TO POOR RESPONSE ONLY OTHER CHOICE IS EGG DONATION
WE HAVE BEEN BACK TO CARE WHERE WE HAVE TO HAVE A TEST DONE I THINK ITS CALLED CNV OR SOMETHING, SO WE HAVE TO HAVE THAT DONE FIRST THE WAITING LIST VARIES DEPENDING ON THIS TEST RESULT IT COULD BE 2 MONTHS OR 1 YEAR WHICH TO BE HONEST I THOUGHT IT WOULD BE LONGER 
A BIT SCARED TO BE HONEST THIS HAS BEEN SUCH A LONG AND PAINFULL JOURNEY FOR US SO FAR AND FRIGHTENED IT WONT WORK FOR US AT ALL AGAIN, AND JUST EVERTHING KEEPS GOING AROUND IN MY HEAD THINK IM GOING A BIT        LISA


----------



## Klosie Girl (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Lisa,
Welcome to FF sweetheart, there are so many wonderful ladies & gents on this site & to be perfectly honest some of the knowledge that they have on certain things is amazing,so don't feel silly about being unsure about asking things.
I too am just about to begin treatment using donor eggs but we had to go private as we are still no further up the list after 4 years but I feel that's maybe due to the fact that we are in Scotland.
The test you mentioned is in fact a CMV test which will test to see if you carry certain antibodies in your system ( apparently a huge percentage of people do but don't ever know as it has no symptoms) anyway if you test positive then it makes no difference if your donor does or not as you will have have the antibodies to prevent any harm to the baby)if you test negative then it is advised that your donor would also need to test negative as if your donor eggs were from a positive test donor & you were negative then there is a small risk of problems to the baby.
I am sorry if this does not make much sense to you but I think that is where the length of time to wait comes in as I think it would be easier to find a positive donor than a negative one but have hope as there are special ladies out there willing to help couples that dream of being parents.We made contact with our special lady in February & god willing we will begin treatment in July.
Good luck sweetheart & all the very best.
Klosie Girl (Lisa)
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

HI LISA THANKYOU FOR YOUR HELP AND KIND WORDS I WISH YOU TO ALL THE VERY BEST WITH YOUR TREATMENT AND LOTS OF LUCK I WILL KEEP YOU UPDATED TAKE CARE LISAXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Lisa

It's all a bit daunting at first, all our IVF's were abandoned due to poor response too, so never made it to EC let alone ET. As you can see from my history we had an egg share, where the donor has proven fertility and now wants another child but is having difficulty, as they share their eggs with us the recipients they get a reduced price so allows them to have treatment and donate her eggs too. Ours eggs which we were "given" were 9 each, out of 6 fertilised, when ET came there were only 2 good ones that were transferred into me, the others were destroyed as no good. Test day tomorrow  

Best of luck sweetie and I hope your treatment goes well. By the way you don't have to take all the drugs as with previous treatments-that was great  

Larkles
x


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

HI LARKLES 
THANKYOU FOR YOUR MESSAGE AND LOADS OF ++++++++++++++++++++      FOR TOMMOROW LISAXXXX


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi lovely girls,

Can I ask - what exactly is a CMV test?  And how much does it cost?

I have been diagnosed with high NKCs but that was only from a blood test by Dr ******* at the Miscarriage CLinic.  Is as CMV a biobsy?

I'm a bit worried as I'm about to start an egg donation programme at IVI Barcelona and they haven't mentioned any of this.  Is this an immune issue then?  How do they treat it?

I'm worried that there's no point in doing this treatment without this test first.

Any advice greatfully received
Love to all 
Gill xo


----------

